# Do you need a basil thermometer?



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm very interested in learning to chart and was wondering if a regular thermometer would work fine, or if I really need the basil. I can't wait to figure out what's going on with my body. TIA!


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Logan's mommy* 
I'm very interested in learning to chart and was wondering if a regular thermometer would work fine, or if I really need the basil. I can't wait to figure out what's going on with my body. TIA!

You need a thermometer that is accurate to +/- .1 degree to successfully chart. Some women might be able to get a decent chart with a standard, less-accurate thermometer, but you're more likely to see a good pattern with a basal therm.

Many thermometers will read in .1 degrees (rahter than going by .2 degree marks) BUT if you look at the package insert, it will say its only accurate to +/- .2 degrees.

The only ones *I* have seen that claim to be accurate enough are the ones packaged and sold as basal thermometers.


----------



## ashesofyou (Apr 30, 2007)

: and you also can find a BBT for about 10 bucks. Invest in one that will keep the last temp saved, and will turn off after a minute or so from your last reading.

Keep your thermometer beside your bed or inside your pillow case where you can easily reach it while half awake. If you have to sit up, open your eyes, find it among other bedside table stuff, then stick it in your mouth, you've already screwed up your temp.

If you haven't read Toni Weshler's (man I can never spell her last name) book, Taking Charge of Your Fertility, I would HIGHLY suggest it.

It's the closest thing to a "user's manual" you will ever find for all things female fertility related.


----------

